
Ask HN: What is missing personal money management services? - naikas
Personal money management has been tremendously helpful for me. I have been doing it for past decade, storing daily income and outcome and tagging them with categories of spend, etc. Every year I set goals to set some money aside, and use software to help me achieve it my monitoring and analyzing.<p>Apart from Mint&#x2F;Quicken, banks have rolled out this kind of service too. But it is still missing something. Most people do not want to record personal expenses, and manage their own money with a software.<p>What do you think is missing? How can it be more democratized that more and more people intelligently manage expenses and adapt spending habits?
======
ggm
Json downloadable tagged spend data from card providers on a suitable
authentication basis.

Uuid tagged spend events. Include a uuid in the transaction and The phone tap
app can match it up to location so all those sales pos who use anonymous or
shelf companies make sense.

